# latest labs..



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Jan 4 
TSH .14 (.3-5.6)
FT4 6.3 (7.2-21)
FT3 4.2 (3.8-6.0)

Jan 12 ranges the same
TSH .03 
FT4 17.9
FT3 10.2

well after being severely low last week I stopped my meds for 48 hrs and forgot to take half my dose one day I am now high again and feeling crappy.

I left a message with Endo this morning but haven't heard back yet...I am sure he is scratching his head wondering how this happened as he didn't tell me to stop he said to continue on with 10 mg day.

Not sure what to do now...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Jan 4
> TSH .14 (.3-5.6)
> FT4 6.3 (7.2-21)
> FT3 4.2 (3.8-6.0)
> ...


Yeah; wow!!! Pony up, Honey Bunny! Pony up! Please tell him what transpired.

Believe me, many before you have done the same thing so don't be embarrassed about it.

This way, if your doctor has the facts, he will help you dig out plus he needs to quit scratching his head. LOL!!

Bless your heart,


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

His assistant just called he isn't in until Monday..yikes now I will feel even worse all weekend!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> His assistant just called he isn't in until Monday..yikes now I will feel even worse all weekend!!


Oh, dear! Not good! Don't you think you can resume where you left off? Stay on course and be sure to tell him about the faux pas?

I don't know what to think here since I am not a doctor. I am worried.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Not sure if I can hang in till Monday. I am currently on 10 mg and my levels always go up when I am on 10 mg.
I looked back at all my labs and doses and the last 2 times I went up this high he bumped me up to 10 mg 2x day.
But not sure I want to do that without his approval as I have already buggered things up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Not sure if I can hang in till Monday. I am currently on 10 mg and my levels always go up when I am on 10 mg.
> I looked back at all my labs and doses and the last 2 times I went up this high he bumped me up to 10 mg 2x day.
> But not sure I want to do that without his approval as I have already buggered things up.


I could not agree more!! Just hold fast over the weekend if you can and get right on this come Monday morning.

You are in my prayers. And please keep us informed!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Endo called today...he increased it to 15mg so I will take 5mg 3x a day. I will keep an eye on my labs as I don't want to go hypo again. I have read that mid range is best? Maybe that is what he is aiming for. Hopefully I am back to feeling good soon.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

glad to hear your meds have been increased. You sure have been up and down with this. Are you planning on staying on meds indefinitely or have you thought of surgery/RA? You may have written before but I don't remember.

I think ideally you should be aiming for whatever labs leave you with the least symptoms and allow you to stay stable. Bouncing up and down is not good. For some reason, I was thinking about block and replace therapy where they put you on enough methimazole to make you hypo and keep your Graves antibodies down and then give you thyroid replacement hormone to keep you eurothyroid. Perhaps something to discuss with your doctor if you are unable to get stable on the meth alone.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am going to have RAI. I am tired of this up and down and I know hypo is no picnic either but I can't do this anymore. It has been 6 months already enough is enough. I know there are lots of horror stories out there about RAI but there are lots of positive ones too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Endo called today...he increased it to 15mg so I will take 5mg 3x a day. I will keep an eye on my labs as I don't want to go hypo again. I have read that mid range is best? Maybe that is what he is aiming for. Hopefully I am back to feeling good soon.


What a relief and that sounds just about right on the dosing. I hope as of this reading, you are already feeling better?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

mum2bradley said:


> I am going to have RAI. I am tired of this up and down and I know hypo is no picnic either but I can't do this anymore. It has been 6 months already enough is enough. I know there are lots of horror stories out there about RAI but there are lots of positive ones too.


We all have to choose the option that feels right to us. I am sure you will find much relief once that pesky thyroid is shut down. Managing hypo is another battle, but to me it feels a lot more manageable. Please let us know when your RAI is scheduled.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

not really feeling much better yet. Went for bloodwork today so will see how that goes. I am not scheduled to see my Endo until March 3rd as at my last appt Jan 3rd I was feeling great. I think I will call at the end of this week and let them know I want to get the ball rolling on the RAI. I don't want to wait much longer. I am scheduled to go on a cruise Feb 11th so hope I am feeling somewhat better by then. That was the whole reason for putting off the RAI.

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I am going to have RAI. I am tired of this up and down and I know hypo is no picnic either but I can't do this anymore. It has been 6 months already enough is enough. I know there are lots of horror stories out there about RAI but there are lots of positive ones too.


You got it!! After a while, it just makes sense to move on w/life. We will help you. There is no reason for you to suffer in hypoville. I sure don't.

Let us know when you schedule it. I don't think you will regret this decision.

I had RAI. And here I am!! Fine as wine!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Had my Endo appt, bloodwork is lower
tsh .03 (.3-5.6)
FT4 10 (7.2-21)
FT3 4.9 (3.8-6.0)
He kept me on 15 mg but checked my pills to see if they could be split so I asked if 12.5mg was a better dose to keep me level and he said maybe.
I feel pretty good except for this headache I have everyday right in my forehead.
When I go on March 3rd we will start the ball on the RAI. He doesn't do it, I get referred to a Nuclear Meds Dr.
Happy Friday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Had my Endo appt, bloodwork is lower
> tsh .03 (.3-5.6)
> FT4 10 (7.2-21)
> FT3 4.9 (3.8-6.0)
> ...


Good to hear from you!!! Get that ball rolling and let us hear from you when all this is going to take place!

Are you still going on vacation on 2/11?

Do you have a pill splitter?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup going on vacation!!! Yeah.
Yes I have a pill splitter.
I'll let you all know when I find out about my RAI. I am sure I will have loads of questions.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad you're feeling a bit better. It seems like finding the "magic dose" of methimazole has been quite a challenge. I sure hope you have a wonderful time in Mexico! (I think that's were you said you were going). Keep us posted on the RAI.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks, we are going on a cruise. Bahamas, St. Thomas & St. Maarten.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah, my Graves memory has taken over again! I hope you have a lovely trip. Breathe in some of that good salt air for me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Yup going on vacation!!! Yeah.
> Yes I have a pill splitter.
> I'll let you all know when I find out about my RAI. I am sure I will have loads of questions.


I sometimes ask too many questions. Ha, ha!! I am an information gatherer!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Here we go again...down scaping the bottom of the range and he won't change my meds. I swear he only cares that I am in range.
Jan 25
tsh .03 (.3-5.6)
FT4 10 (7.2-21)
FT3 4.9 (3.8-6.0)

Jan 31
tsh .05 (.3-5.6)
FT4 7.8 (7.2-21)
FT3 4.1 (3.8-6.0)

The same thing happened last month and then I started to feel like crap again.
What would you ladies do..call back and insist or just ride out another week...I really don't want to feel like crap next week.
Leanne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Here we go again...down scaping the bottom of the range and he won't change my meds. I swear he only cares that I am in range.
> Jan 25
> tsh .03 (.3-5.6)
> FT4 10 (7.2-21)
> ...


In previous post, you said you felt pretty good on the 25th. labs and it is easy to see why. You did have a headache.

I really don't know what to say except that fine tuning antithryoid meds are exceedingly difficult. Mainly because you just don't know what the antibodies and the autoantibodies are going to do. I am sure they are raging off and on taking you on the roller coaster ride.

Even your every action affects this. Sadly.

You might be wise to leave well enough alone so you don't mess up your trip.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Did you end up feeling better after you lowered your methimazole dose last month (after you ended up feeling like crap)? What is your gut telling you?

Have you been on 15 or 12.5?

You have been on one heck of a roller coaster ride. Don't be too hard on yourself. Anti-thyroid meds are hard to regulate, especially if your body keeps changing. You have really given this one heck of an effort, which may be exactly what you need to feel good about deciding to have RAI. It sounds like ablation will be a blessing for you. I think it's the people who have had RAI without having a chance to try out the other options who end up feeling burned.


----------

